# Sparks



## mtntiger (Jul 13, 2007)

some of my engines have sparks underneath them when i run them ant i dont know what couses it.


----------



## Viking03a (Oct 22, 2007)

Try cleaning the tracks and the engine wheels, and this should solve the 
spart problem.

A sponge with a scotch brite scrubbing pad works well on the track, or
a foam sanding block rubbed lightly on the tracks, in the direction of the rails, and then wiped with a soft cloth or paper towel.

Even the nickel track will get an build up of oil and dirt, and brass track 
simply corodes.

have a great day.


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*sparks*

some of us wild ones clean the tracks with alcohol, then watch the sparks go flying..........till the track dries out


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

LOL, just like the real thing  

I'm looking forward to the day when I get my live steamer fixed up and light myself on fire


----------

